# keyway for a brute force



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone has heard of a keyway for the brutes, it is a keyway for the cameshaft and it raises it 1-2 degrees and it is supposed to advance the timeing, buddy had it on an 07 and it would scoooot!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lots of people have the 6* key


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

It there a noticable difference? I installed an aftermarket timing plate on my banshee and advanced it 6 degrees.....couldn't notice any difference.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> It there a noticable difference? I installed an aftermarket timing plate on my banshee and advanced it 6 degrees.....couldn't notice any difference.


Does the key on the Brute...or any 4-stroke advance the valve timing or just spark timing ? I know the aftermarket CDIs add 5 degrees to the spark timing.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

When I installed my timing plate on the banshee it advanced both the spark and valve timing.........bahahahaha just kidding (2-strokes dont have valves). But on a serious note, Id like to find out if this is a fluke or could you really feel power difference from the seat of your pants.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I know you can get the degree keys for the flywheel for the kawi vtwins. Guys use them in the vforces all the time. It advances the ignition timing. Kawi retarded the timing so much from the factory, atleast for the 05 750's, that they didnt run good at all. i custom advanced mine by slotting my igniter near the flywheel and that made a BIG difference. All it cost me was a few gaskets and some grinding on the igniter.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I run one on my bike along with a Moose module. There are two different types, a 4* and a 6*. You can use the 4* along with a Dyna, but not the 6*. You can run both with the Moose module. My settup bumps the advance at idle to 11* ( 5* with the moose module + 6* from the key) total advance before the detune built into the stock cdi kicks in is 34*. With the Dyna and 4* settup you only get 9* at idle but you still get about 34* on the topend and the Dyna doesn't have the topend detune like the stock cdi does so it will pull harder on the topend. Yes you can tell the difference fo sho ........


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like I might have to invest in a Dyna CDI.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

i have the moose module and my buddy had a moose module and a keyway and it ran 73 with 27'' laws! so is there a description on where to buy one and how to install it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

here's one about advancing timing

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=741


I thought Stogi had done one once on the 6* when he installed it but I guess not.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Diamond g racing sells them


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

sorry for the stupid Question, this post is a little over my head i'm just trying to figure it out, what does the astrics mean after the numbers? again might be a dumb question but if i don't ask i'll never know. lol


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

The asterisks means degrees.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

BigBearOnOutlaws said:


> i have the moose module and my buddy had a moose module and a keyway and it ran 73 with 27'' laws! so is there a description on where to buy one and how to install it?




Here's a link to where you can get either one http://www.700v.com/purchasekey.htm

Here's a link to the install. It's for the VForce (no recoil) but it'll be basically the same for all the Kawi V-Twins. http://www.700v.com/degreekey.htm


----------

